# I know mahal mo din ako....



## jakethesnake

What is the english translation for this phrase.

I know mahal mo din ako kaya maiintindihan mo ako

thanks!


----------



## ennead47

I know that you also love me that is why you will understand me.  Or by using contraction;  I know that you also love me that's why you'll understand me.  

I hope this will help you.


----------



## jakethesnake

thank you for the translation


----------



## apsicle

My try: 

I know you love me too and that you will understand me.


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks...a bit more direct!


----------

